# 2015 props



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

I didn't get to do my Campground display this year because the it fell on a date I had other obligations. Instead I put together a few props for a friend's haunt.

First is the Trapeze Lady. In this pic she hasn't been bloodied up yet, because I didn't wanna sling red paint all over my basement, lol. She will be in his Circus area. 









These next two are in the BBQ area. The torso I made using a plastic dress form and GS spray foam. I did not build the meat grinder, but I did the paint work on it.

















Last is the Giant Spider.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

great props, that looks like a great location too.

thanks for posting


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I just love that spider!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Splashing paint all over your basement is part of being a haunter

Trapeze Lady is quite lovely, and the spider is gorgeous.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

Roxy, my hubby does NOT share my Halloween obsession and is already annoyed with the amount of space my clutter invades. I think red paint splatter might push him over the edge, lol. I guess after 29 years of marriage I'll try to keep a little peace.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Some mighty fine props!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Smiling at "Body-que", and the spider is awesome!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Terrific props...great job!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I too really like that spider!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job on your props! That's the first I've seen a meat grinder prop. Cool!


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

Fantastic halloween ideas!! I also like the body que..


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

LOVE the Body-que! haha!! It's so great! The torso on the grill is my fav. Great spider, too!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments.


----------



## Chadowamsley (Oct 27, 2015)

Love the meat grinder. Something I have never seen, as a few on this site. Glad I stumbled upon this place.


----------

